# WWE is FAKE  [Proof]



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 23, 2009)

Watch these 3 videos......100 % fake!!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMRAhmc_r4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc


----------



## desiibond (Jul 23, 2009)

yes. it is fake and we all know that. no need to show any proof etc.


----------



## Masroor (Jul 23, 2009)

I really don't know about it.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meh.....


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 23, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Watch these 3 videos......100 % fake!!!
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMRAhmc_r4
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc



To iske liye itne saare chahre banane ka jaroorat hai?!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 23, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> To iske liye itne saare chahre banane ka jaroorat hai?!



Just trying to be RAWAN  lol


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 23, 2009)

^lol...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 23, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Meh.....



+1


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 23, 2009)

Well done for working it out but first before we go any further I would like to say the injuries they sustain (non-storyline ones) are REAL, they are as real as the first time you fell off your bike or jumped one to many stairs. They hurt and therfore they are real. The athletisism is real, the fact that these performers jump 15ft off a ladder or do a vertical drop kick and recover perfectly doesn't amaze you? Then what does? Sure you can watch a boxing match while two guys stay on the ground and flap there arms about whilst getting punched stupid left, right and centre but does it really compare to something like this video.

Reason why I watch WWE from time to time...

```
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bd_7yzTWls
```


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 23, 2009)

krazy, you are really krazy. Every one here knows that WWE is scripted and often it will be fake.


----------



## awww (Jul 23, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> Well done for working it out but first before we go any further I would like to say the injuries they sustain (non-storyline ones) are REAL, they are as real as the first time you fell off your bike or jumped one to many stairs. They hurt and therfore they are real. The athletisism is real, the fact that these performers jump 15ft off a ladder or do a vertical drop kick and recover perfectly doesn't amaze you? Then what does? Sure you can watch a boxing match while two guys stay on the ground and flap there arms about whilst getting punched stupid left, right and centre but does it really compare to something like this video.
> 
> Reason why I watch WWE from time to time...
> 
> ...


they are trained for that and know how to do it with out injuring them selves im a bad way,they are also getting paid well.
isn't that similar to people who perform movie stunts?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 23, 2009)

lol krazzy we all have seen u around here for quite sometime and u come up with this.lol u


----------



## amitash (Jul 23, 2009)

err....ok


----------



## Ecko (Jul 23, 2009)

lol krazzy never xpected dis frm u


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

Koi usey inaam do yaar


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 23, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> krazy, you are really krazy. Every one here knows that WWE is scripted and often it will be fake.







ratedrsuperstar said:


> lol krazzy we all have seen u around here for quite sometime and u come up with this.lol u



lol



Ecko said:


> lol krazzy never xpected dis frm u







a_rahim said:


> Koi usey inaam do yaar





err lol @ all posts!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 23, 2009)

^Are the Divas fake too? or too many plastics in their body?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 23, 2009)

After the WWF the WWE came to faking the people - ya there in one show -  shawn Micheals tear his head with blade in his hand everyone near to the RING saw that reported every where .

Because lot of Consequences are faced by WWE because of the childrens done in their home - the mankind - Shocks move finisher was done many childrens & died . 

So WWE decided to make their show FAKE to the childrens , so they ll never do . But still some moves are not fake diving from the high to wooden board surely hurts . 

think ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 24, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Are the Divas fake too? or too many plastics in their body?



lolwut? 

haven't you seen any stripping matches? or haven't you seen any bouncing balls?
you are crazy.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 24, 2009)

^I havent watched WWE for the last 6 years 

[OFF-TOPIC] I cant find any option to change my Date of Birht in the forum. Is it disabled as it shows a wrong date.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ U need to PM to Admin for changing DOB(Date Of Birth)....only Admin no Mods...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 24, 2009)

I stopped watching it when i came to know they had script writers who wrote every piece of **** that happened, and every match is a exact copy of some other match.. Same stuff, same moves..


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Watch these 3 videos......100 % fake!!!
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaMRAhmc_r4
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHGSXyUqqc



You came to know that now?? 


I thought every1 knew it?


----------



## Coool (Jul 25, 2009)

Used to watch it when I was a kid and thought it is real...But..


----------

